# Transfer Express Offers Cad-Printz Express Matte 250 Digital Transfers



## Deborah Sexton

Get fast application and full color with a soft, matte finish—even on heat-sensitive fabrics, with new Cad-Printz® Express Matte 250 digital transfers, available from Transfer Express. 

Pressing at 250 degrees F for 5 seconds, Express Matte 250 transfers can be used on cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blend light or dark garments. This makes them ideal for customizing T-shifts, hoodies and more. 

Transfers come on a clear plastic carrier for easy placement and feature one-step application.

Learn more and request product samples at https://transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/express-matte-250-digital-transfers.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

